# Adventure 3 Final Encounter - SPOILERS - DM ONLY



## merchantsteve (Aug 17, 2009)

The map for tactical encounter TE-Prison-5 (pgs. 87-88) didn't make it into the release. Here it is with the placements of all the NPCs. This is a zip file so that any players do not get a glimpse.


----------

